# Best seat covers and lumbar support



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

What are the best seat covers y’all have found? The dark atmosphere stains SO BAD in my car. Also, anyone use any kind of lumbar support sears are lacking a little in that department.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

A lot of peeps seem to like Katzkin and Wet Kole.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm looking for some lumbar supports for my '17 as well. Both my 99 and 02 Silverado's ahd adjustable ones and I loved them. Thinking of getting one of the electric kits I've been seeing around and having a local place install them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Add a Lumbar Support System to a Car, Truck, or SUV Seat for Greater Driving Comfort


A lumbar support system from Rostra provides the precise amount of extra lumbar support to your lower back, decreasing lumbar strain at your command. With just the touch of a finger, the seat or console-mounted switch activates a pneumatic motor filling the bladder within the seat.




www.rostra.com





ComfortSeat Lumbar Support System Part Numbers :
250-1454 (Universal front-mount lumbar support)

These tutorials are for the Gen I, but should be very similar.









How-To: Install Rostra Universal Lumbar Kit


How-To: Install Rostra Universal Lumbar Kit Overview This tutorial will describe how to install the Rostra Precision Controls Universal Lumbar Kit in the Cruze. Part Number & Cost Rostra 250-1752; $99 Retail A group buy is currently available as of 01/20/15 to get the kit for $69 plus...




www.cruzetalk.com













How To: Install Rostra Lumbar Support - Stock Cloth Seat


Tools Needed Needle nose pliers Sharp pointed scissors (I used my pocket knife’s scissors) 7 mm hex screw driver Small flat head screw driver Drill with 5/8” and 1/16” bits File Pocket knife Scotch Tape Installation on manual passenger seat Using the seat height lever on the side, lift the...




www.cruzetalk.com













How to add power lumbar support.


I drive my cuze 400 miles each way to work...Im there for a week, then drive home 400 miles for a week off, rinse, repeat. Have recently been diagnosed with Lumbar Osteophytes (lower back pain) so needed some lumbar support. There's plenty of options out there, I went Car, Truck and SUV Lumbar...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

yup these seats suck and definately need some lumbar support


----------

